# VIntage off-road clothing



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Plenty of info on old bikes and parts but no one remembers or has the old off-road clothes? Post your favorites. Mine (or at least the ones I remember) are:

Plumline - great knickers and a really nice wind shell w/ hood that folded into its own fanny pack.

Specialized shoes - the original dirt dogs were very nice.

Puma Touring II shoes - really comfy shoes. Virtually a lace up road shoe with a touring sole. These were the bees knees for riding with snugged toe clips/straps. I think I've still got a pair in gray and a pair in black that were my sole companions on a cross country bike trip in 89. 

Sidi cross shoes - blue and black. Laces and velcro cover. I tried these on last week and can't imagine I put in so many miles with them. Super flexible toe area, but with the addition of a cleat were very good race type shoes with Suntour XC Comp pedals, steel toe clips and WTB toe flips.

As you can see, I have a little shoe fettish.


----------



## filegiant (Aug 1, 2004)

How 'bout the AXO gloves with the windshield wiper built onto the middle finger. Perfect for scratching through the finish of your $100 Oakley Iridium Factory Pilot glasses as you wipe the gritty mud off! 

I also sported a pair of AXO lycra shorts with the "A-X-O" letters filled with foam on the legs, presumably to cushion a fall.

I did just sell a "vintage" Cook Bros. poison oak jersey for $100 on eBay...


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

I was just kicking this around with my brother yesterday!

My favorites(in order)

Shoes:

1.Puma II's-the absolute best,I'd trade my wife for a NOS pair in size 41.
2.Sidi-Rivat cyclocross(the ones with the heel spikes)
3.Sidi cross(the ones Mike noted)
4.Sidi Challenge
5.Duegi Tomac(Double cross?)
6.Diadora(can't remember the original name but they became the Durango)


Helmets:

1.Bell Image(the original)
2.Specialized Air Force II
3,Etto Classic

I proudly wore a pair of cyan blue JT Bonehead shorts for years.


----------



## filegiant (Aug 1, 2004)

WTB said:


> I was just kicking this around with my brother yesterday!
> 
> My favorites(in order)
> 
> ...


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

Stuff in our parts bin that should be tossed, but hasn't:

--Shoei, Troy Lee helmets
--Bell "pump" helmets
--original "Cantina" cotton jerseys (actually, I still wear that one occasionally)
--original "Cantina" cotton baggie shorts...heh heh about as long as tennis shorts are. One set with the chamois, one without, both "shrank" and don't fit...
--Alpinestars "mountain" jersey from the elevated chainstay days.
--Mammoth Bike Park shirts with the pink logo
--Big Bear bike park shirts with the freaked-out chainring "splatter" logo and a rigid bike on it
--Nike mtb racign shoes with toeclip/cleats and spikes. I called these "knee busters"
--NOS Specialized "gel" gloves with the Ground Control tread pattern on them

Jeez, I gotta stop. All this does is remind me I need to get rid of old crap.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ssmike said:


> Plenty of info on old bikes and parts but no one remembers or has the old off-road clothes? Post your favorites. Mine (or at least the ones I remember) are:
> 
> Plumline - great knickers and a really nice wind shell w/ hood that folded into its own fanny pack.
> 
> ...


I wore the first gen Shimano shoes (along with the first gen clipless 7-series pedals) to the death! They lasted for a very long time. A great all around shoe...I've been a loyal Shimano SPD shoe/pedal guy ever since.

But...I did get a pair of John Tomac style PooBah's on eBay for $5 bucks...used twice, my size. Cool looking but not very comfy. Bad picture posted below.

I have an OnZa 'Shut up and ride' jersey in bright orange...don't really like that either.

hmmm....come to think of it, I still wear cotton Hanes shirts when I ride and race. Shimano shoes, baggy shorts. I never did do the lycra in bright colors...nothing makes a skinny guy look worse!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

EBasil said:


> --original "Cantina" cotton baggie shorts...heh heh about as long as tennis shorts are. One set with the chamois, one without, both "shrank" and don't fit...


I remember those. I wore mine riding once. At 6'3" and with a 37" inseam, they looked like hot pants on me. And, no, that's not a pretty picture.

Had those Nike PooBah shoes too. Jeez how can someone even design such a horrible fitting shoe?

The best fitting clipless shoe for me was the 2nd gen Shimano M210 - the one with purple and orange accents. Laces and velcro straps. I bought a pair (and a pair of the original SPD pedals) for my wife for her college graduation present. She still has 'em.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*My favs*

In no particular order...........

1. Shoei helmet- painted to match my '92 Klein Attitude
2. '92 Sidi Dominator mtb shoes- best fit ever!
3. Specialized Ground Control knit full finger gloves, with the day-glo green tread pattern on the palms, still have 'em.
4. American Classic bib shorts- no relation to the component company.
5. Purple converse hightops- I know, not really an mtb product!
6. Syncros logo hat- wore it on all my long tours, lost it on Ragbrai.
7. Syncros "Da Vinci" design t-shirt


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Still fresh after all these years.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Geez Mike,you're breaking my heart with that pic!


----------



## Djuc Wun (Jan 10, 2004)

Never was into the shoes... but I wear a salsa jellybean jersey pretty much on every ride (I have a salsa, so thats allowed - dont get me started...) and a '94 Kona race light summer jacket (also got a Kona). I have a spare top as well which is a rather Garish MBUK (British MTB mag) Mint Sauce (bear with me here US folks: Mint Sauce is a mountain biking sheep, he is an institution in the UK and probably the most famous UK MTB celebrity, and the nicest I gather) SS top. I dont half get some looks. still, at least I can be a bit retro on every ride...


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Djuc Wun said:


> Never was into the shoes... but I wear a salsa jellybean jersey pretty much on every ride (I have a salsa, so thats allowed - dont get me started...) and a '94 Kona race light summer jacket (also got a Kona). I have a spare top as well which is a rather Garish MBUK (British MTB mag) Mint Sauce (bear with me here US folks: Mint Sauce is a mountain biking sheep, he is an institution in the UK and probably the most famous UK MTB celebrity, and the nicest I gather) SS top. I dont half get some looks. still, at least I can be a bit retro on every ride...


Got any Kendall Mint Cakes?


----------



## Shigi (Jun 26, 2004)

Here is what is currently sitting in my garage: a Troy Lee helmet from 93, with a huge split in the front, the split was from the same crash that broke my dad's neck during a tuesday race (he wasn't paralyzed, but he can't mountain bike anymore). 

Here some retro stuff that I actually wear; A rockshox team devo jersey (it was my dad's racing jersey) and a pair of Sidis that we discovered a couple of months ago new in box in my dads closet, they fit me like a dream, i love them. 

when I got into mountain biking a couple of years back, my dad passed all of his old biking equipment down to me, I wear my old stuff in pride! (My bike is a Mantis Pro Floater, although i got rid of the old rockshox magnum a year ago for a marzocchi mx comp 1", and replaced a bunch of components and added v brakes). I love my old bike and I love my old stuff!


----------



## neveride (Feb 7, 2004)

*Yesterday on my ride*

I realized that I was wearing my Large Hardware shorts (circa 1993 or 94) and a Spooky T-shirt (faster than your mom, circa 96 or 97) and post ride I put on my Nuke Proof t- shirt (94ish). Last summer my favorite Spooky t shirt (you can't change the world, but you can change yourself) died on an extended kayaking trip, so we put it in the campfire and had a moment of silence. I still got a couple of older T shirts that I'll wear and have the younger mountain bikers look at quizically. And the other day when visiting my dad I see he must have raided some of my left over clothes, cause he had on my Indy Fab shirt that I got the first year they were in business, way back in 95.

And back when I had my Pooh-bahs, I found them to be more comforatable than the twice the price Sidis they replaced (but that's just me).


----------



## lawhoo (Feb 27, 2004)

I have a bunch of Spooky t-shirts as well that I still wear all the time. Oddly enough, I found out a few weeks ago that they still sell some Spooky t-shirts in Japan. Some fashion house ripped off the "100% USA 100% Love" design. 

I also still use a bunch of classic Patagonia bike clothes: 8 panel shorts, MTB baggies, and a few jerseys. A shame they dropped their bike specific line because everything was really well made.


----------



## Michael Staab (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi,

always liked that JT "Dalmation" and "Bones" gear that the Tomes made advertising for in the late 80s. But it was nearly impossible to get in Germany. European MTB Clothing back then was all neon, would'nt wear that today . Still have an 1991 and an 1993 Yeti team jersey which I wear from time to time while riding one of my Yetis.

Greetings,

Michael


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

really like these Sidis...and have another couple pairs
i heard someone call these the "Golden Shadow"


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

old thread i searched up
you guys barely posted any pics back then?!
i'm thinking this was before digital cameras came out.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

klasse said:


> old thread i searched up
> you guys barely posted any pics back then?!
> i'm thinking this was before digital cameras came out.


Maybe not before digi cams came out...but the technology has come leaps and bounds in 6 years.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Maybe not before digi cams came out...but the technology has come leaps and bounds in 6 years.


indeed
here's a fresh pair of the same SIDIS


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Vintage off-road clothing for me was jeans and my Army fatigue shirt, with Army boots.

Helmet? Never heard of one until about 1985.

Around 1981 a Japanese magazine did a story on the new bikes coming out of California. For their example of "typical" clothing, they used a barely disguised drawing (from a photo) of Gary Fisher in jeans and plaid flannel shirt, with his customary knit cap.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

klasse said:


> really like these Sidis...and have another couple pairs
> i heard someone call these the "Golden Shadow"


Those don't look very vintage.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Wait, worn out doesn't equal vintage?


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Those don't look very vintage.


well then open this thread in another 5 years and telll me what you think 
it's all relative fb


----------

